# Living in Mascot Sydney



## attonyzhou

Moving to Sydney this month and will work at Mascot. Any one has idea of that area? Price of renting an apartment? Price of buying a property? Is that area good for living, ex, safety, education?
Thanks.


----------



## dreamerman

I work in Mascot area. Mascot is an industrial zone and IMO not ideal for living. Area is very dusty, plenty of trucks and aircraft noise. I do not subscribe to the idea of living close to work for personal reasons. However, I do think it is a good idea to live close to a major line train station. Ideal place to live for you will depend on your personal circumstances like affordability, kids, education, cultural etc. Be more specific if you want better forum feedback. BTW, welcome to Sydney!


----------

